# selling dvc points



## jbug423 (Dec 26, 2012)

we might not be able to make disney this year, still need to work somethings out,  What is the best way to sell our points, our home resort is BLT and how much is each point worth on the resale market


----------



## vacationdoc (Dec 26, 2012)

*mouseowners.com*

Check out http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=58 and check the tug marketplace.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 26, 2012)

It looks like the market is between $10-$12/point depending on how much work you are willing to do and assuming your points don't expire for a long time.

To have someone else rent them for you, you'll get $10.  To do a transfer to another owner with a small amount of work, you can get $11.  If you want to put in some effort to learn how to rent and get your own renter, you can get $12.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 26, 2012)

jbug423 said:


> we might not be able to make disney this year, still need to work somethings out,  What is the best way to sell our points, our home resort is BLT and how much is each point worth on the resale market



Do you want to "sell" your ownership, or "rent" the point for one year?  If "rent" be sure you post your Ads as "rentals", not "for sale," to avoid confusion.


----------



## icydog (Jan 31, 2013)

jbug423 said:


> we might not be able to make disney this year, still need to work somethings out,  What is the best way to sell our points, our home resort is BLT and how much is each point worth on the resale market


Can you tell us about your points. What's your Use Year? How many points do you have to rent?  Both of these things are influential in the amount you can ask for your points.


----------



## DKT (Feb 7, 2013)

Renting price depends on, expiration date of points, how many you are going to rent, and the resort you have.  I just rented(thru a broker) my BCV and SSR points for 2013 for $11, it only took 2 days.   You should have no problem renting BLT.   

Denise


----------



## jbug423 (Feb 10, 2013)

thank you everybody for your info i am all set with my points got a friend to take a vac. in disney


----------

